# [ODMP] Fairfield County Sheriff's Office, Ohio ~ January 4, 2006



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Fairfield County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on January 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18112*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Deputy Sheriff Ethan Collins 
*Fairfield County Sheriff's Office
Ohio*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 4, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 6 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 4, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Collins was killed in an automobile accident on State Route 188, just outside of Lancaster, while responding to an officer needs assistance call at 3:45 pm. His patrol car went out of control, rolled over, and struck a utility pole near the intersection of SR188 and Beck's Knob Road.

Deputy Collins had been on the job for six years. He was survived by his wife, son, and daughter.

Agency Contact Information
Fairfield County Sheriff's Office
221 E. Main St.
Lancaster, OH 43130

Phone: (740) 653-5223

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sheriff's Deputy Killed In Crash
State Highway Patrol Investigates

*Story by nbc4i.com*

LANCASTER, Ohio -- A Fairfield County sheriff's deputy was killed when his cruiser ran off the side of a road and struck a pole on Wednesday afternoon.

Deputy Ethan Collins, a six-year veteran of the force, was responding to a report of a Lithopolis police officer in trouble on state Route 188 at about 3:45 p.m. when he lost control of his vehicle, *NBC 4* reported.

Watch The Report
*SLIDESHOW:* Chopper 4 Images

A witness discovered the deputy's 2002 Ford Crown Victoria alongside the road, according to the Ohio State Highway Patrol.

Emergency crews worked to rescue Collins from the wreckage, but he was pronounced dead at the scene.

"What we do know, thus far, just from the physical evidence, is that he dropped off the left side of the roadway and struck a utility pole," said Lt. Gary Lewis of the Ohio State Highway Patrol. "Clearly, when it's a fellow officer, you take it much more seriously and it's such a more significant impact not only to the community, law enforcement, as well as his family."

Flags were lowered at half-staff across the county on Thursday to honor Collins, who was married and had a young son and daughter, *NBC 4*'s Kyle Anderson reported.

"He did have a passion for his job and he had dedication to duty," said Fairfield County Sheriff Dave Phalen. "I had known him as a quiet, humble guy. He did his job and did it well."

Among those who worked closely with Collins was Deputy T.J. Strawn.

"When it was time to be serious, he was serious," Strawn said. "But he was always trying to make people laugh. That was Ethan."

Strawn's and Collins' law enforcement careers took nearly identical paths and their children attend the same school, Anderson reported. Strawn's job now is to work with Collins' family.

"He loved being a deputy and he loved his kids and his wife," Strawn said. "His family's very proud of him. Ethan went out doing what he did. My heart goes out to him and his family. I wish his family the best."

Fairfield Federal Savings and Loan and the employees at the Fairfield County Sheriff's Office have created a savings account to benefit the Collins family.

Donations should be made out to the Collins Family Fund and will be accepted at three Fairfield Federal Savings and Loans offices, located at 111 E. Main St. and 1100 W. Fair Ave., both in Lancaster; and at 1515 CrossCreeks Blvd. in Pickerington.

Watch *NBC 4* and refresh *nbc4i.com* for additional information.

_Copyright 2006 by nbc4i.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

